# Hunting bows poll for (another contest)



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol. Sure you didn't miss any?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i still haven't made the competition poll yet.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Should include pics of all the bows entered (might help some people choose)...and I was going to vote for your Blackout Vulcan Rory/MO cause it looked awesome but its not on there


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> i still haven't made the competition poll yet.


Lol I don't shoot competition.. I wasn't gonna win anyway, just kinda curious I guess. Some awesome bows everyone has!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea the nicer the pic looks helps alot
You can have an old bow with some sweet pic angle and it looks cool


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I voted for bowtech2006's general


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i voted for gobblercrazy's Bowtech Equalizer


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Heres the pics from the other thread -

Countryboy173










gobblercrazy










gunner77










thrill seeker










Preci$e$hooter)










cody roiter










N7709K










bowtech2006










sorry if ive mixed anyone up


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres mine?.......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=907066


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

connor_93 said:


> Heres mine?.......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=907066


You needed to post it in the other thread (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=901026) to enter, now its too late :sad:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i think we should end this poll at 10 votes.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

so BIGBC how is the weather up there in UK.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> so BIGBC how is the weather up there in UK.


Its been good lately, well, by UK standards - temperatures almost hitting 20C lol. But wind has been low and things are generally sunny so its pleasant.
Im heading out at 9 2morro to enjoy it =]


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here in kentucky we have had 3 days in a row that were in the 70's so i have been out shooting and just enjoying the weather.


----------

